# Poor, poor Bullitt...



## Roll farms (Jul 11, 2011)

Peyton is in obvious, raging, standing heat...trouble is, she wants Saturday.  BADLY.  Licking him through the fence-badly.  
Poor Bullitt is trying and trying and she just runs from him and goes back to the fence between her and Saturday, smooching all over his head / neck.

If this is still going on when DH gets home from work, we'll have to give Bullitt a little help and keep Peyton away from Saturday long enough to get the job done.

Did she NOT read my breeding plan??? It clearly states, "Peyton x Bullitt"


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 11, 2011)

Now Kim, you know how it is when you fall in love.

DonnaBelle


----------



## elevan (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm having a similar issue...had to lock my girls head between my legs and hold her for the boy that I intended for her


----------



## lilhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Some does can be really picky on who they want to mate with.  A few years ago, I had a doe that refused to let the planned buck breed her.  No way was that going to happen if she had any say in the matter.  I finally folded, put her in with HER choice and she stood stock still for him.  Goofy goats.  BTW, she had beautiful babies.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 11, 2011)

She stuck her head in the fence in the corner (I really think she thought she was going to get through the wire...) and Bullitt got her then.  Arched back and all...the deed is done.  Everyone's lying down now, the heat index here is over 100 dg today.  
Of course, if she had managed to get in w/ Saturday it wouldn't have broken my heart...they produced Freeney my fav. kid from this year.

I just felt so bad for Bullitt, he was like the nerdy high school kid getting rejected by the prom queen repeatedly for the quarterback.


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 11, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> She stuck her head in the fence in the corner (I really think she thought she was going to get through the wire...) and Bullitt got her then.  Arched back and all...the deed is done.  Everyone's lying down now, the heat index here is over 100 dg today.
> Of course, if she had managed to get in w/ Saturday it wouldn't have broken my heart...they produced Freeney my fav. kid from this year.
> 
> I just felt so bad for Bullitt, he was like the nerdy high school kid getting rejected by the prom queen repeatedly for the quarterback.


More like the quarterback's little brother and the girl who agreed to come over and "study" just so she could make googly eyes at big brother.  

Can't wait to see those kids!


----------



## helmstead (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jul 11, 2011)

x2


----------



## RPC (Jul 11, 2011)

Boy do I hope you get some more spotted kids. Maybe since bullet is red you will get some that look like moonie.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jul 13, 2011)

well done Bullitt, see he waited her out untill she got herself stuck lol!!!!

He won the prize, can't wait to see those babies!!!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 13, 2011)

Bullitt had a spotted grandsire and his littermate brother was spotted....*crossing fingers, eyes, and toes*


----------

